# The Professional Dog Grooming Service in Sheffield, South Yorkshire



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I offer a professional grooming service at Godfrey's Garden Centre, which is just off Jct 31 of the M1, S26 2BE.

I groom one dog at a time from my grooming van. I only book one dog in at a time (or more if you have more than one dog that live together) so one-to-one attention is guaranteed from start to finish.

I use professional grooming equipment and the very best shampoo, Kelco Dr. Hypo, which is hypoallergenic and made from 100% natural ingredients.

I groom only to your requirements (with the exception of severely matted dogs) and I have a competitive price list that you can download from my services page.

I have four qualifications in dog grooming and I am a qualified Canine First Responder and Microchip Implanter. I have full liability insurance from Cliverton.

Please take a look at my website and thank you for reading. I hope to meet some of you soon! :thumbup:

Terri


----------

